

Danish parliament rejects computers at polling stations (Danish) - Svip
http://www.version2.dk/artikel/breaking-venstre-siger-nej-til-e-valg-lovforslaget-falder-51198

======
Svip
Summary:

Last year, the government introduced a bill to allow computers at polling
stations in municipals that would try them. It was highlighted as an
'experiment', but the law text did not provide that same sentiment, it was a
blanket permission to use computers at polling stations, which was at the
discretion of the interior minister alone (whom also proposed the bill).

After much heated debate, and letters to parliament from primarily Version 2
readers (Version 2 is a Danish IT-news site), Venstre - the largest party
outside the government - decided to vote against it. The three governing
parties, Radikale, Socialdemokraterne and Socialistisk Folkeparti were all in
favour of the bill, while all the other parties outside the government
(including their support party, Enhedslisten, opposed the bill).

The arguments for the bill was that it would help disabled people to vote in
secret and that vote counting would be quicker (it currently takes 2 days to
get exact mandate votes counted), while the arguments against was security and
voter trust in the system, which would be undermined by a system only few
people can understand.

~~~
Svip
On a personal note; I consider this a victory for the democracy in Denmark.

